# What are common Halal (food cart) spices



## larry_stewart (Feb 19, 2020)

Everytime Im in NYC and pass a Halal Food Truck, I love the way the food smells.  There is a unique herb/ spice that I am smelling but Im unable to identify it.  Im assuming what im smelling is the marinade / spice rub ( or whatever) is used on their meats, but being a vegetarian, I haven't tasted it.

Ive looks online a few times, and have come across coriander, cumin, lemon and even oregano as some spices and flavors that are common in this type of cooking.  I dont know what im smelling, but I know its not one of the above.

Fast forward to last night, I was in NYC to see The Eagles at MSG ( great show, although the crowed immediately sitting next to/ in front of and behind us, were annoying.  Anyway, pre show we went out to eat and I ordered the following:

*Kebabs 
Grilled kefta kebabs, campfire potatoes, torched broccoli, ground mustard seed, harissa, pan roasted pine nuts*

it had the same flavor ( that I had smelled over the years from the food trucks).  As I expected , it tasted as good as it smelled, but still a mystery.

I cant really describe it, cause its new and unique to me and ive never either cooked with it, or used it in such away.  the only way I can describe it, is it almost appears as if its a taste/ smell that is typically used in a sweet situation , but now being used as savory.  Almost like cinnamon is used in moroccan food. But, its not cinnamon.

For all I know, maybe its the combo of multiple herbs and spices that gives that unique smell / taste.

So, for all you guys and gals who have any idea of what Im trying to say, any guidance would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 19, 2020)

Not sure if this would work for you but, would it make sense to contact the restaurant/food truck company and ask what you would like to know?

I have done that and found that, with sincere compliments about their food, I was told what I wanted to know..  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 19, 2020)

Try this, from Kenji López-Alt of Serious Eats. 

https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes...tyle-chicken-and-rice-white-sauce-recipe.html

Is there a tangy, citrusy element to the flavor? Ground sumac (not the American poison sumac) is a common seasoning in the Middle East.

What is Sumac? 
https://www.thekitchn.com/inside-the-spice-cabinet-sumac-67042


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 19, 2020)

When I think of foods from that area, I expect to use spices like cumin, allspice, cardamom, corriander, clove, sumac, nutmeg, paprika. . .


----------



## Silversage (Feb 19, 2020)

Ras al hanout maybe?   It's common in Moroccan cooking.


It's a blend meaning "top of the House" or something similar.   Commonly used  ingredients include cardamom, cumin, clove, cinnamon, nutmeg, mace,  allspice, dry ginger, chili peppers, coriander seed, peppercorn, sweet  and hot paprika, fenugreek, and dry turmeric.


Could fenugreek be the missing element in what you taste?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 19, 2020)

Maybe "seven spices", sometimes referred to as "Arabic seven spices" or "Lebanese seven spices"? I bought some at a local ethic supermarket, with a strong Arabic / Mediterranean leaning.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 19, 2020)

Maybe Asafetida but my bet would also be sumac.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asafoetida


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 19, 2020)

Ive had Sumac in the past, so I dont think its sumac ( by itself). 

Im guessing it may be just a spice combo, as opposed to a specific spice that is confusing my senses and keeping me from identifying just one sustpect ( as Ive tried all of the above spices, as well).

I actually just ordered the "Arabic Seven Spices" to give me a starting point. 

I guess the ' thrill of the hunt' is another reason why I love to cook so much.

Thanks for the suggestions, keep them coming if another one comes to mind.

Ill keep you guys/ gals posted should I stumble across the answer.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 21, 2020)

Asafetida has very strong smell and a strong earthy, oniony flavor. Used sparingly (and stored in a tightly sealed jar, inside the container it comes it).


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 22, 2020)

Larry, this is just a shot in the dark idea. Could the spice you're looking for be *Za'atar?*


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 22, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Larry, this is just a shot in the dark idea. Could the spice you're looking for be *Za'atar?*


Do you mean za'atar the single herb, or za'atar the spice mix? Za'atar the herb is not widely available in the United States, although it might be easier to find in NYC. Za'atar the spice mix is a combination of sumac, thyme, sesame seeds and salt, usually. Some people, and therefore some vendors, use a proprietary mix that might include oregano or other herbs.

https://www.seriouseats.com/2010/07/spice-hunting-what-is-zaatar-how-to-use.html


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 22, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> Do you mean za'atar the single herb, or za'atar the spice mix? Za'atar the herb is not widely available in the United States, although it might be easier to find in NYC. Za'atar the spice mix is a combination of sumac, thyme, sesame seeds and salt, usually. Some people, and therefore some vendors, use a proprietary mix that might include oregano or other herbs.
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/2010/07/spice-hunting-what-is-zaatar-how-to-use.html




I'm talking about the spice mix *GG* since Larry thinks it must be a combination of spices. 

I haven't tried *Za'atar *myself but I'm looking forward to getting my order from The Spice House.
I've heard you speak of it often with glowing reports.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 22, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I'm talking about the spice mix *GG* since Larry thinks it must be a combination of spices.
> 
> I haven't tried *Za'atar *myself but I'm looking forward to getting my order from The Spice House.
> I've heard you speak of it often with glowing reports.


I think you'll really like it  Let us know what you think.


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 24, 2020)

Mahleb, is a part of  kebab spices, you dont need much, just a little to get this  lovely, unique flavour.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 24, 2020)

CakePoet said:


> Mahleb, is a part of  kebab spices, you dont need much, just a little to get this  lovely, unique flavour.


Interesting. I've only heard of that being used in sweet dishes and baked goods.

This was written by the author of the cookbook about Turkish cuisine I started cooking from last year. 
https://www.tastecooking.com/turkeys-elusive-spice/


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 25, 2020)

CakePoet said:


> Mahleb, is a part of  kebab spices, you dont need much, just a little to get this  lovely, unique flavour.



Ive never heard of it, which is cool, cause Im going to order some just to see what it smells/ tastes like.  I love finding new things.  Thanks.


----------



## kenmiller (Feb 25, 2020)

CakePoet said:


> Mahleb, is a part of  kebab spices, you dont need much, just a little to get this  lovely, unique flavour.




Good to know that, something new


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 25, 2020)

larry_stewart said:


> Ive never heard of it, which is cool, cause Im going to order some just to see what it smells/ tastes like.  I love finding new things.  Thanks.


I have some - I made scones with dried cherries with it. It's delicious. It's the pit of a specific type of cherry found in the Middle East. The article I posted above describes a and has suggestions on how to use it.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 22, 2022)

larry, I know exactly what you mean about Halal cart folks having a mysteriously delicious marinade for their chicken and kebabs.

It is definitely the combo of spices and oil. I've become somewhat friendly with a few of the cart guys being a semi-regular customer over the past 35 years on West 57th street, and I've asked what was in their marinade. Without fail, each of them says that it's their family's secret recipe. So in trying to be clever, I would ask them about where their family is from (my guys were from Syria, Lebanon, and Iran), and things about their ancestral country. Then I'd ask about their favorite foods from their particular region, eventually trying to glean some ideas about spice blends and recipes. Lol, they'd catch on to my game and we'd have a laugh about it.

And I still haven't got a clue as to their special blends.

I've come close to recreating one, but not entirely quite right. I know one guy puts the tiniest bit of cinnamin in his, which I'm not a big fan of when it is pronounced.

I'll see if I can find my notes about the recipe I used that came close.


----------



## blissful (Jan 22, 2022)

There are two kinds of cinnamon. The less expensive most common type, cassia, less healthy for your liver. Then the more expensive Ceylon cinnamon. Not knowing any better I used cassia but now only use ceylon. 



They have different floral notes and different tastes. These might be good to try out and compare and see what you like.


Cardamom is generally not very fragrant when bought ground. If you buy cardamom pods and grind them themselves, you'd be shocked how good it is and they fill the air as does the ceylon cinnamon. 



The red berries/drups of sumac, is not poisonous, grown in the US. The white ones are. They don't have much of any fragrance, but they add a sour taste. So I'd be looking at things that have fragrance instead of the taste, for that missing element.


I learned about the sumac types (not the green leaf but the mixture), some are processed in the mid east with the whole drup, while other sumac is processed with only the reddest portion. There are many myths on the internet that only some parts are sour.
I learned about the fragrance factors of ceylon cinnamon and cardamom pods when I started making chai tea kits.


----------

